# We should learn to flip the Tip!



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

I can't find the other video where Ceazer flips the tip in Curb. The idea of flip a tip is that when you are offered a tip, you refuse it and then you reverse it and use it as ammo to ask for a favor instead.

Brilliant idea.

Ceaser did not accept Larry's tip and later on asked if his family could use the country club or his pool.

So now when a pax says they're gonna tip and you know they ain't, you gotta find a way to flip the tip.

"Take the money! You ain't gonna flip a tip on me!!!!"


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Like this?


I don't want your tip but thanks. If you really want to help me, I need a sofa to sleep on tonight, my car seat is kind of uncomfortable. And maybe a shower. And breakfast tomorrow. And your wife is kinda cute.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Mista T said:


> Like this?
> 
> I don't want your tip but thanks. If you really want to help me, I need a sofa to sleep on tonight, my car seat is kind of uncomfortable. And maybe a shower. And breakfast tomorrow. And your wife is kinda cute.


That's the spirit of flipping the tip!


----------



## PMartino (Mar 18, 2016)

You could always do a mini-flip.
"Thanks, you were great! I'm gonna tip you in the app!"
"No, pax, YOU were great. I'm going to tip you back once I see your tip come in!"


----------



## cratter (Sep 16, 2017)

Reminds me of a former college hockey player who went to school here. He's retired from the NHL now and decided to see what driving for Uber was like:

https://www.tsn.ca/commodore-takes-shift-as-an-uber-driver-1.591350

"One of the guys I drove gave me a single [dollar] as a tip and I told him, 'Hey, buddy, you keep it. You need it more than me."


----------

